# UK military pension advice please.



## marrstead (Jan 6, 2009)

I am in the UK military and I am due to retire after 22 yrs and move out to UAE. I will be getting a military monthly pension and I have heard rumours that if i have left the UK with no intention to return within 3yrs I can be exempt or pay a reduced amount of UK tax. 

The Independant Financial Adviser I have spoken to in the UK isnt sure on the rules and laws for expats, any ideas where to look for decent advice please? or any ex military types out there had any dealings with the UK tax man on a military pension or the best way to reinvest a pension overseas to lower my UK tax contributions (if that is possible)?

Any help and advice would be welcome.

Thanks


----------

